# 2015 NWTF trumpet



## nx95240 (Apr 30, 2015)

here a trumpet was made for the nwtf 2015 call making comp. made from pre-ban ivory and wood burning. hope you like..



 

got a few more calls that place I will post this week..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Really hard to see detail. Maybe you could repost in full size so detail could be seen.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2015)

That is a nice yelper. I enlarged the photo to see it and it is a winner for sure.


----------



## nx95240 (May 1, 2015)

if some one can make it bigger pic let me know . thanks


----------



## nx95240 (May 1, 2015)

View attachment 77601


----------



## manbuckwal (May 2, 2015)

nx95240 said:


> if some one can make it bigger pic let me know . thanks



Did you use the full image tab to insert the pic ?


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

Brian the size of the image has nothing to do with the forum software. I answered your PM but the short of it is you have to do the sizing prior to unploading it to the forum. 

@manbuckwal he does have it inserted as full. I wondered the same thing at first. He's just making it too small before uploading.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 2, 2015)

Brian - I resized it for you. Not much I could do on picture quality. Any bigger than this it just deteriorated too much. Nice call by the way


----------



## nx95240 (May 3, 2015)

wish I could put I got this from a friend that took it for me . the call sold for$ 2200 .we had around 200 hrs. in this call


----------



## nx95240 (May 3, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 3, 2015)

Now That's a lot better. Awesome looking call and you can see the time in the detail! Awesome!!


----------



## bald9eagle (May 3, 2015)

Looked even better in person.


----------

